# CA State Finals announced



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Events

More shows in the works for you to gain points.  September 24th is the day!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

You are the man...thanks for making this happen


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Can't wait...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

guys, some exciting details are in the works 

I am talking to a local car club to hold a car show jointly with us 

so expect 150 plus cars if not more total at the event with a TON of things to see and do 

more details to follow!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

just realized its gonna be in San Jose  I'll do my best to be there. If there is enough there for my kids to do, that would make it easier on me to go  C'mon Bing...spill the beans


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Hey what happened to having it centrally located for everyone? So Cal guys get the shaft? 377 miles one way for me, and further for BigRed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I thought it was North one year South the other?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Hey what happened to having it centrally located for everyone? So Cal guys get the shaft? 377 miles one way for me, and further for BigRed


Sorry that you feel like your getting the shaft. Once you see where we are having it, you'll be pleased. Truly a great location!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Once you see where we are having it, you'll be pleased. Truly a great location!


Air Conditioned Inside


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

There better be a wet T-Shirt contest...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there should be all the usual shenanigans that goes with a full blown car show 

for the socal guys...remember two years ago state finals was in riverside, socal, last year, it was in vasalia, midcal, so naturally, this year, we norcal folks get to host one time. no? 

A bunch of us drove 4-500 miles down to socal two years ago to go to finals, and on the whole we tend to drive down more than you guys drive up...

all in all, i think you will find that this location has a lot more to do than a regular shop...also i would say take a nice little break in the bay area, go to SF, hangout in downtown SJ...make a weekend out of it if you can.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here are hte few pics i took the last time at the location...thats about 40 cars and barely a dent in the parking space  now imagine it filled with cars.

and inside the building are batting cages, soccer fields games vending machines, also there is a basketball court, foosball, etc etc.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Sorry just thinking about the lousy gas mileage my truck gets, but that's what happens when you build the motor, and drive it like you stole it

And, I wasn't competing two years ago, so had no idea it was down here


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just go gentle on the gad pedal  and nurse an extra MPG or so out of it...

my car isnt exactly frugal either with all the engine mods and bigger injectors/pump and having to run 91 oct.


----------

